# 2.7 gram button



## djui5 (Feb 9, 2011)

Not quite my first, but my second button. This is the first one I've done entirely myself. The Gold came out of a 27ish gram rock of ore from the Sleeper Mine in Nevada. I crushed the rock, used AR and SB precipitate. These are cell phone pics so they're a little blurry. I'm gonna send it to ARA in Dallas to check for Gold content/other metals.


----------



## stihl88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Great work, first button Ive seen here from the ore refining side of things.


----------



## Richard36 (Feb 9, 2011)

I would like to see a photo of the ore that this bead came out of.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## djui5 (Feb 9, 2011)

Here Rick, you can see the Gold band running through the face. It also runs all the way around the rock and can be noted as the dark brown band on the back side. You can't see in the picture, but there are tiny specs of Gold all through this rock. The piece I crushed and melted into the button above looked just like this stone, but was smaller:


----------



## Richard36 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello djui5,

This is the first Quartz-Albite Agate that I have saw with a gold vein in it.
This rock would be worth more as a shelf specimen or 
as lapidary material for ring cabs than it is worth for it's gold content.

Lapidary grade material showing good vein features is not common, 
and is highly sought after.

Joe Cota of "The Rock Castle" (in Waterloo, OR.), 
or Ken White of "Whites Lapidary" (in Lebanon, OR.) would buy it.
So would any other rock shop.

I do not see any obvious signs of mineralization, aside from the somewhat orange streak on the unaltered surface indicating the presence of Iron bearing Sulfides, and thereby deposition and formation below the water table from hydrothermal solutions consisting of super heated acid/water. 

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------



## djui5 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll look those guys up. I've tried selling it to a lot of people (local jewelers, prospecting stores, rock shops, etc, local being Phoenix AZ) and no-one wanted to buy it. I sold a small piece to a guy locally the other day but he didn't really give me a lot for it. He paid $150 for a 32 gram piece. It's been on E-bay/etc. I've got a lot more of it. This piece here probably weighs 2 ounces. I'll weigh it and contact those two people you mentioned.


----------



## eeTHr (Feb 10, 2011)

djui5---

If it was 10% Au, like the one your button came from, you got a little over spot, anyway.


----------

